# What's up with 1/29/10 Law & Order?



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

It used to be a new episode, now my guide is showing a rerun.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

It might have something to do with that two-hour Haiti telethon airing on 1/22. A lot of network schedules are being shuffled because of it.

-- Don


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

All of my sources show a rerun tonight; in fact, it looks like we won't get a new episode (of the mothership) until after the Olympics are over.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

At first I was annoyed by this, then I realized its cancellation means I can record the Millrose Games :up:


----------



## brussellradio (Jan 27, 2004)

I believe it moves to Mondays and resumes on March 1.


----------

